# En Serie y Paralelo



## Tino (Sep 5, 2006)

Buenas, me preguntaba si los transformadores/adaptadores que me dan en corriente continua, se pueden poner en serie com las pilas para sumar los voltajes o en paralelo para que se repartan la intensidad.

¿Es posible o se irian al traste?

Saludos.


----------



## Jose Segovia (Sep 5, 2006)

Bueno... si es posible.
  pero acarrea ciertos problemas,,,  si se conectan en serie la incompatibiladad
de amperajes puede acortar la vida útil de tus pilas.   Y el paralelo puedes conectarlo sin ningun problema siempre y cuando esté presente la carga de lo contrario las pilas
    sufriran una sobrecarga que tambien les afectaría,,  en este caso cuando no lo estés utilizando, alimentando una carga mejor desconectalo.


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 7, 2006)

Jose_segovia, creo q no habla de pilas.
Pues respondiendo, generalmente no se puede.
Deben cumplir algunas cosas ya que las fuentes no se conectan tan facilmente en paralelo o en serie como parece, es por problemas de impedancias, regulación....
Me explico, empecemos por el serie.
En caso de poner dos adaptadores en serie, tienen que ser aislados galvánicamente y capaces de soportar la corriente que atravesará a los dos. Puedes combinar uno de 5W con uno de 10W en serie, pero la potencia máxima será 5W.
No estoy hablando de adaptadores chinos, ni los regulables con el interruptorcito a 3,6,9 y 12V, esos no valen. TIENEN Q SER CONMUTADOS.
En paralelo, el problema es más grave si son conmutados que si son lineales. Si son lineales, no creo q pase nada. Muy a malas, se pone un diodo en la salida y te aseguras de q no se rompen los adaptadores, otra cosas es q funcione como quieres. Ten en cuenta que hay ciertos factores q hacen que uno de los adaptadores entregue ligeramente más corriente q el otro, esto hace q el otro vaya reduciendo su regulación hasta 0, trabajando uno al 0% y el otro al 100%. Esto ocurre pq los cables no son iguales o por un montón de factores, pero nunca es un 50%, lo normal admitible es un 60%-40%.


----------



## carotaborda (May 16, 2008)

Yo conecté dos adaptadores de 12 V en serie creyendo q obtendría 24v pero obtuve los mismos 12V con la polaridad al revés, conectados obviamente menos con más. eso entonces no tiene solución?


----------

